# I ALMOST STRIAGHT UP DIED!!



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

man last night was crazy let me start from the beggining. ok one of my best friends Andrew cheated on his girlfriend shelby. shelby told her brother about it and him and about 15 of his friends jumped andrew and held a gun to his head. when andrew told his brother brandon about it he was pissed so he wanted to fight them too as did i.

so we set a fight that was supposed to be one on one but andrews brother brandon ended up getting jumped and brandons best friend got jump. after brandon got jump his little brother andrew and his friends when some where to cool down well those ass holes found them and jumped them AGAIN. well andrew got away and tried to hide at a different place but they found them again. now here is where some sh*t happens

andrew and his friends are chillin and about 60 or so of the other guys come up and pound on them.

now last night i was hanging out with andrew and his friend ronald that was with them while they got jumped. so we meet up with some friends and we deciede to get some food from the store and we driving and some car pulls up to the other car we are with and asks them if they knew andrew she said yes and they followed her and she led them right to us.

so after they find us they block us in with their cars so would cant leave. my friend that was driving saw one of the ones that blocked us in c*ck his gun so he tried to leave but couldnt. finally one car moves and we are out.

we tell them to follow us so we can get our friends who also have guns on them. but we stopped at McDonalds (local hang out place for assholes i dont know why) and we saw the guys with the gun that blocked us in, pulling into Micky D's so we take the back road out and outta no where another car tries to block us in and all we here in BANG!!

i look back and andrew is just say "damn i think i got shot" so we are speeding away tring to get help we even lose the other car we were friends with.

well we finally meet up and it turns out that they shot out her front and rear windsheld and almost killed two people in the car. the cops and got all our info and said that if that bullet that hit andrew would have gone thru (thankfully it didnt) it would have killed him

so all in all in about a month ive been jumped three times in one night and shot at while my best friend gets shot in the back and the crazy thing is if andrew would have called shotgun like he ALWAYS does....then i would have gotten shot

i hate little jerkass's who think they can do what ever they want one things forsure is im not going out side for a while


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

damn.. WTF... hey maybe you guys need to reconsider the way your conducting your life if this sorta thing is happening to you. trouble finds more trouble


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

This proves that you shouldn't let the little head do the thinking.

Fortunatly you guys survived.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

all this on the crazy streets of Oklahoma!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ive never known an older brother to go all out THAT much to protect their sister, unless the guy she was dating was a total scumbag.

Sorry to hear about you and your friends.

However, you do know that you can file charges against them as well as take them to court for what theyre doing.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Be a man, pick up your balls and go over to that girls house and blast the shiet outta that place.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

we are pressing charges and we all agreed that it has gone way too far and just to let it go the cops said that when they find them they will be charges for asault with a deadly weapon i say they should be charged with attempted murder as well


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i know what it's like, a friend of mine got popped with a .45 in the summer, right through the chest, the next day i still couldn't believe it.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> i know what it's like, a friend of mine got popped with a .45 in the summer, right through the chest, the next day i still couldn't believe it.


 that's what being a gangbanger gets ya!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

This is nuts. It's a common, adolescent squabble that's turning into a gun fight.

before someone gets killed, I hope this guy gets some jailtime so he can contemplate the concept of perspective.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Why didnt you call any of your friend?
if i was you, i will drop it and bring it back up 6-12month and caught the main guy slipping and beat the [email protected] out of him w/ a club or something... and dont forget to take a piss on him


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is just sad. Get out of that mindset....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what i dont get is after getting jumped once, i would have gone home or rested or chill at a friends house instead of going out again. Why did you head to McD's too when you know assholes hang out there espically after getting jumped.

I swear the world is getting dumber by the day. Fighting and shooting because of someone cheated on someone. Come on now. ITs not a totoal crime. Feelings go hurt but no physical damage. If there was physical damage done then its a different story.

My theory on weapons is if you have it you better use it. You have a gun you better shoot that person and if you shoot that person you better kill him because over here in the bay, if you dont kill that foo he will surely come after you and might just kill you. Hence i never carry a gun. A knife of some sort is what i always have. I have no problem shanking someone if they step outta line with me but i will only do it if they have a weapon or im out numbered.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

that's good to know that you're ok and for what happened to you maybe a lesson for to stay out of trouble. just be cool.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> My theory on weapons is if you have it you better use it. You have a gun you better shoot that person and if you shoot that person you better kill him because over here in the bay, if you dont kill that foo he will surely come after you and might just kill you.











Around my town thats what happens too.........
If your gonna ..you better shoot first..........or you better bomb first.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

the lesson of this story, is how to be wiser on cheating on your GF w/o letting her now


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> the lesson of this story, is how to be wiser on cheating on your GF w/o letting her now


 man! you're damn right :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> the lesson of this story, is how to be wiser on cheating on your GF w/o letting her now


 Right......







......Learn alittle thing called GAME....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

who of though oklahoma was so tough you guys must be trin to make a name for your selfs


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

No, the lesson of this story is that some people in this world are f*cking stupid.

like a f*cking virus or a cancer on the planet....it's fuckin pathetic.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

is oklahoma that small u guys cant hide anywhere else.next time go some place quiet not noticable and plot some sh*t.then go home chill wait for a week or so catch that f*cker slippin and pop his ass on the head


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow....you guys down in Oklahoma are straight up thug.

Damn all this cause of a girl got cheated on...what a bitch.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you are doing the right thing by pressing charges. i think that using a handgun on an unarmed person is just cowardice, as is jumping someone. if you want to fight someone, you fight one on one. those kids are pussies for jumping you and shooting your boy. lay low and take care. dying for sh*t like this isn't worth it bro. my brother was a gang banger for a while and actually had a friend die in his arms from a drive by in Charlotte, NC. life's too short.

Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know... really dont know what to say... Incidents like these remind me of my old HS/gangbang'in days. But truthfully, its nothing to brag about or want to remember. I can tell you guys similar and even worse stories, but I'd rather leave all that shiz behinde.

Im glad that you guys are all safe. Its a total BS that the brother would get in the mix of his sister's relationship, unless the bf tried to raped or tried to kill her. I never understood why the older brother would go after the sisters bf. I understand that big brothers should always be protective of their sisters, but to an extent. Its her relationship.. let her learn and get experience from it. No need getting into the mix. And with the friends being involved also is more of a BS than her bro.

Only thing else Id like to add is that no matter what you guys do, only the law would stop the fights from going back and fourth. I had a couple friends killed from being hit and getting in their hits, which never stopped until someone got killed. And even that made it even worse and which sometimes added fuel to the hate.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

ya this sh*t is way blown outta proportion (sp) and i gotta go to school with some of them too and i sure as hell dont feel safe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont know what your gonna do but you still cant let them punk you or it will never end 
just keep a couple pencils nice and sharp with if they f*ck with you stab em in the neck and break the pencil and walk away to wash up


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you know what you should do

is become friends with them for like a year. and then one night get them all together like a a gym or for a party. when i say all of them i mean the ones who jumped and did all the bad stuff. even just going along should be punished. then draw out a straight line from your side along one gym fully loaded and get them lined up like in the st. valentines day mascar and shoot each bad guy one shot in the back of the knee. they wont ever think of messin with you again. just dont shoot much and pick up every singal bullet shell so that the cops cant find ya. its all about not bein sloppy

just me though

good thing that your friend lived


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Stop sayin dumb sh*t like that Lu's above statement is a perfect example...unless you were a crazy mother f*cker you would never have the balls to do that. It's so annoying when people go "Yeah man! Take your gun and shove it up his ass then make him smell it and shoot his head off!" or stupid sh*t like that....it's never gonna happen so stop wasting your breath and if you can actually give good advice.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

We are primates with an average life under 90 years my friend. LIFE IS TOO SHORT for petty squabbles, especially testosterone charged machismo bullshit.
I almost lost my life in 1994 to an acute anaphalaxic allergic reaction to rattlesnake venom..I can tell you after coming out of a coma, and being told I had been there for two days, it put things in perspective...I would hope that your experience would do the same. We are here for a blink, and then we are gone. Enjoy evry single second as though it were your last!


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

thanks CK for the advise and i think that i will take it but damn if i see one of those fuckers by themselves oh damn i cant even think of what i would do to them i dont know what i would have done if my friend died that night im so glad he didnt


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> We are primates with an average life under 90 years my friend. LIFE IS TOO SHORT for petty squabbles, especially testosterone charged machismo bullshit.


 agreed


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i was just bored so i decided to write something that i would like to see in the movies

but ck always hits it on the nail, great advise once again









i tell you when i have a gun though i just go nuts and waste 200 bullets with no mercy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your a cold blooded kill sweet lu

you catch one by him self leave him alone just drop it but watchyou back and dont let you guard down cause someone will die if each side keeps pushin it









now go get a beer


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i hate sh*t like at there all f*cking pussys i hate when people bring in weapens and sh*t like that. guns are for pussys!!!!!!!!!! same with gang beating people why cant it be one on one like the good old days... people are so fucked in the head. its so hard to be a teenages now parents dont know how are it is and how much bad sh*t goes down. or maybe they do know they just dont do anything about it.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> all this on the crazy streets of Oklahoma!!!!


 f*ck yeeeah, Oklahoma is MADD HARDCORE YO!


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

usually theres nothing to do and im always complaining about it but now i will be blessed if i can just stay alive


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

this is what happens when you dont finish a fight the first time.. if you are going to fight someone, you better pummel him within and inch of his life, or just take the ass beating of your life and let it go. either way.. you need some damn closure


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thats why peepo shouldnt cheat on their bf/gf becuase it will somehow lead to big trouble







i hate cheaters....


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

too bad society today is so fucked up.

i personally like our society, but its made for high class, mature people.

there are too many f*ck around losers, no offense YOU, but your friend is a f*ck up for cheating on his girlfriend. if this were a decent country, id hope to hear his penis got chopped off and fed to the lions.

his fault it all started.

glad your alive, but you should re-think your friends, im going through the same sh*t right now with fucked up friends.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> too bad society today is so fucked up.
> 
> i personally like our society, but its made for high class, mature people.
> 
> ...


 No it was not his fault for cheating on his girlfriend. Everyone cheats on their girlfriend. You do not suppose to be shot for cheating. It suppose to be a break up after that and it does not suppose to be someone ending up dead.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> too bad society today is so fucked up.
> 
> i personally like our society, but its made for high class, mature people.
> 
> ...


 it aint cheatin till your married 
till then your still just jookin for the one and got to try all the flavors :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds like a bunch of drama don't hang with the wrong crowd and if the dude is going to do that to his gf then he has no respect and should just dump her the f*cker shouldn't have cheated on shelby that's a big part on why this happened. Don't f*ck with people they will retaliate. So lesson learned don't cheat and hang with a better crowd. It isn't about leaving that kinda life and don't say you can't get out of it; because obviously you can.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > all this on the crazy streets of Oklahoma!!!!
> ...


 ya takes all f*cking day to do a drive by on a tractor :rasp:


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

nice comments, but being in a relationship is a commitment to another person, dont be led by your animal instincts to f*ck everything with 2 legs.

that goes back to the caveman theory... we wear clothes and try to better our society... thats ignorance and thats why the whole world hates american values


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

reservoirdog51 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > 521 1N5 said:
> ...


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> nice comments, but being in a relationship is a commitment to another person, dont be led by your animal instincts to f*ck everything with 2 legs.
> 
> that goes back to the caveman theory... we wear clothes and try to better our society... thats ignorance and thats why the whole world hates american values


 Hey, I seen commited relationships that were both very physcially and verbally abusive. No one in the right mind would stay in a relationship like that. So when people drift apart, there are just reasons behind it. Sometimes it is just better to leave a relationship.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > nice comments, but being in a relationship is a commitment to another person, dont be led by your animal instincts to f*ck everything with 2 legs.
> ...


 its called breaking up, not cheating.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> asian_redtail_catfish said:
> 
> 
> > Kreth 10RBP said:
> ...


My brother cheated on his wife. He did it because the relationship was verbally abusive. They did get a divorce afterwords. When someone cheats, it means that there is something wrong with the commited relationship. The person might be bored with the person or there is something wrong with the commited relationship.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh you should stay home 24/7


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

The bad thing about your "expeirence" is you write the story like your bragging, which isnt cool. Obviously some points are exaggerated( 60 people jumping a group of friends.) Ive grown up in Seattle my whole life and a few people Ive known have got shot, but ive never heard of a story as outlandish as this one. Your car might have got shot up, but dont make it sound like your menace 2 society. Also I think if shots were fired and some one was hit, the police woulnt say they were getting assault with a deadly weapon, they would get attempted murder just like everyone else considering the pre-meditation. My two cents.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

:rock: Why didnt you just voice your opinion in the current thread?? Every post made would eventually get bumped back to the top for everyone to see what you wanted to state.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

who fights over tricks...

ill fight ya over money
ill fight ya for my blood

i aint gonna fight ya for a ho


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> The bad thing about your "expeirence" is you write the story like your bragging, which isnt cool. Obviously some points are exaggerated( 60 people jumping a group of friends.) Ive grown up in Seattle my whole life and a few people Ive known have got shot, but ive never heard of a story as outlandish as this one. Your car might have got shot up, but dont make it sound like your menace 2 society. Also I think if shots were fired and some one was hit, the police woulnt say they were getting assault with a deadly weapon, they would get attempted murder just like everyone else considering the pre-meditation. My two cents.


 good point


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hmmmmmm sounds very harsh to me man ,ive never heard of something like cheating going so far in my life, well around here things are pretty tame tho so im just glad i dont live were u live is all i can say


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Xtremek43 said:


> who fights over tricks...


 the rabbit :laugh:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

good times.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> The bad thing about your "expeirence" is you write the story like your bragging, which isnt cool. Obviously some points are exaggerated( 60 people jumping a group of friends.) Ive grown up in Seattle my whole life and a few people Ive known have got shot, but ive never heard of a story as outlandish as this one. Your car might have got shot up, but dont make it sound like your menace 2 society. Also I think if shots were fired and some one was hit, the police woulnt say they were getting assault with a deadly weapon, they would get attempted murder just like everyone else considering the pre-meditation. My two cents.


 I think you're just being childish, why did you have to start a whole new thread just to be childish...Post whore
Ryan


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that's why you end things if you are not happy, attention post


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm not going to say it's childish, but you should've posted in the previous thread.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

let he without sin, cast the first stone.............anstey


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

hey were you there?? i think not so how bout you shut you mouth on stuff you dont know about


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

_amanpkeeper_ does have a good valid point though, because if you were supposedly "jumped" by *60* guys then why do you still have full usage of your fingers to be typing and bragging about it here on P-Fury. I've seen one guy get jumped by 10 other guys and he was fucked up bad (ambulances and everything). Now 60, thats like me askin' if I could be a contingent on your Life Insurance policy. You don't hafta be like sweet lu, you ain't gotta lie to kick it!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Xtremek43 said:
> 
> 
> > who fights over tricks...
> ...












Anywayz, sorry to hear about your situation man. That gang life sh*t is lame. I know a few peeps here who thinks they're seriously hardcore just cause they work out a lil and getting tattoos and going around starting fights. In some ways I hope they do get shot so they can learn their lessons. Bottom line is, if you're going to be hardcore, you better go all the way otherwise cut that bullshit. And by going all the way, I mean you gotta be the baddest mofo there is....


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

not trying to brag or anything but still if you werent there then you really dont know what happened i was there


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i tell you when i have a gun though i just go nuts and waste 200 bullets with no mercy


 This ladies and gentlemen, is why we should have better gun control


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

60 people? Did they all come in a big bus?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i tell you when i have a gun though i just go nuts and waste 200 bullets with no mercy
> ...


 better criminal control you mean.gun laws don't stop dipshits from getting illegal guns, this thread proves it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> 60 people? Did they all come in a big bus?


 warriors ..come out and play-ey-yaaaaaaaaaaa :laugh:


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

Kory said:


> 60 people? Did they all come in a big bus?


 no they all climed out of a vw bug


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

You said:


> hey were you there?? i think not so how bout you shut you mouth on stuff you dont know about


quick! lets grab our guns, get a good 20 heads and head to the nearest McDonalds....that way we CAN say that we were there!.....AND THEN after that we can tell the entire world we ALMOST got shot.....

....by the way, there's no such thing as 'almost getting shot', its either you got shot or you didnt...end of story...


----------

